# raincoats



## Red Dog (Apr 22, 2011)

Where can we find WHITE raincoats for men?


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Try Goldenlakejackets.com


----------



## mcpoland (Apr 26, 2009)

www.hellyhansengear.com


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

www.sierratrading.com


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

GOOD and REASONABLY PRICED (<$100) white raincoats for men are hard to find. I'll second Sierra Trading. Check every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## mcpoland (Apr 26, 2009)

Helly Hansen white rain gear is good quality for the money. Right now their Mandel rain coat is $34. I have some that are 10 years old - still going strong. Grundens makes better rain gear - heavier material and more money. Have to go to their web site and look for local dealer - they do not sell direct. Grundens white rain coat runs about $65-$75.


----------



## lghare (Mar 20, 2010)

I got mine from Dogs a Field, excellent jackets.
Lorraine


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

The Helly Hansen are great for the money and totally water proof because they are plastic. Jacket and pants for $59 from Dogs Afield. I used my dogs afield dollars last week for this.


----------

